# Pier on NAS = REDS



## Joey2Wise (Apr 23, 2011)

Last night the Reds were running like crazy!! You could see the school of sting ray pass by, but the reds were hitting on just about anything you put in front of them. The most successful bait was a bomber. 4 reds ranging from 30-40 inches taken on one pole last night all within 30 minutes of each other. Great night to be out. 

There was also a 4 foot Bull Shark on cut bait, a few specs, and 1 hardhead on dead shrimp.


----------



## redslayer101 (Mar 31, 2011)

where is NAS pier located at?


----------



## navy fisherman (Feb 5, 2011)

the charlie pier? or the one over by Sherman cove marina?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Charlie


----------



## Joey2Wise (Apr 23, 2011)

I believe it is the Charlie one...I haven't been here long. If you go in the main gate, you take the left curve and follow it till it dead ends and make a left. The pier is on your right. If you go in the back gate, you follow the road for about 5 miles or so and it is on the right.


----------



## navy fisherman (Feb 5, 2011)

Fishin was good today caught a few sail cats and broke off a big red at the pier, that sucked but it was still a good day fishin


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Can civilians fish the pier?


----------



## Joey2Wise (Apr 23, 2011)

@Navy Fisherman - I probably saw you out there. I saw a few guys bringing in the Gaftops and had a Red at the pier but some genius with a towel thought he would be able to pull the monster out of the water by the string. Octopus, trout, and flounder were also hitting last night. 

@Devinsdad - I have seen guys that definitely are not military out there. I assume they either work on base and have passes, or they get sponsored by a military person they know to get on base and fish the pier.


----------

